# who all is from southeast mo?



## semojetman (Mar 26, 2011)

Just kindve wanting to see who all on here is from southern mo. 

Maybe we will all run together sometime.
I am new to running some parts of the current and black river.
Would like to run sometime with someone that knows some good spots to go.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 26, 2011)

Live up by Sam A Baker, St. Park an my son and we fish Wappapello and Clearwater. On been on Current 1 time and wanting to do some fishing on lower Black River sometime.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in Poplar Bluff too.


----------



## MtDewMadMan (Mar 27, 2011)

Fredericktown here. I canoe the St Francois and have a couple remote spots I catch walleye at :lol:


----------



## turne032 (Mar 27, 2011)

i run the current from doniphan all the way up to two rivers!

would love to take a ride on the black river. I have never been!


----------



## andrewt (Mar 27, 2011)

I run current river and occasionaly fish clearwater.


----------



## Brian J (Mar 27, 2011)

From Bonne Terre; kind of on the fringe of SEMO. Occasionally run below Clearwater and above Greenville, but spend most of our time on the Meramec, Gasconade, and Osage.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 27, 2011)

actually the more I see where the rest of you guys are from within missouri, its getting me to want to go try some other rivers this summer.

I am new to my boat, and I have a couple buddies that have jets and we will likely make a weekend of going to some of these other rivers.

If someone that knows the waterways would like to run with us and show us the ways, that would be great.


----------



## riverracer (Mar 28, 2011)

I am a local here in Doniphan, I run from deer leap up, I dont ever put in in town too many tubes and too many power drinkers for me. This year I plan on making some runs up to VB, been a few years since I have done that. We use to go on the 4th of July, If my new boat comes in and I get it together in time, we might have to try it !!!!


----------



## semojetman (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah. I agree. I will put in in doniphan but i try to avoid it. Unfortunately having a 90 hp i cant run into van buren.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 28, 2011)

If you get a bit north of there...you'll find me in Fenton.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 29, 2011)

I was in Joplin, Mo once.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 29, 2011)

I live close enough that I could be in SEMO. 

Actually, I think about 3/4 of SEMO is on KY Lake right now so I actually do feel like I'm in SEMO. :lol:


----------



## semojetman (Mar 29, 2011)

I wouldnt mind trying out ky lake but ive heard its a booger to fish. My buddie gets scared in his 23 ft bullet with a merc 300


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 29, 2011)

It is definitely different if you are not used to fishing it. Everywhere else that I go, I feel like I'm fishing in a pond after growing up on KY Lake.

I have my buddies baffled as to how I can call boats from MO without being able to see the numbers. None of them are aware of the fact that most of you guys run jets and don't even think to pay any attention to your rooster tails. You don't see jets around here from anywhere else unless it has a massive exposed V8 strapped on it or says Sea-doo on the side. :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't know about the rest of you "Jet" guys...but I'm always watching my tail! :shock:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Quacker.I'm one of those Jet guys .

You must have seen me down there before then. I'm always in the Paris Landing area when we go. Will have to try somewhere else this year.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 29, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Don't know about the rest of you "Jet" guys...but I'm always watching my tail! :shock:




Hey Chris,How do you drive the boat looking behind you all the time? :LOL2: :mrgreen:


----------



## andrewt (Mar 30, 2011)

semojetman said:


> Yeah. I agree. I will put in in doniphan but i try to avoid it. Unfortunately having a 90 hp i cant run into van buren.


 You can actually run into van buren and 2 miles above. Hp restrictions don't apply to 2 miles above and below a city limit.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 30, 2011)

Im sorry. Ive confused myself. So i can run my 90 hp thru van buren?


----------



## semojetman (Mar 30, 2011)

Quacker: not speaking for all, but most guys that have jet boats around here have to be decently skilled operators. Knowing their boats size, power, and trim capabilities.

My boat has a sweet spot where she will scoot.

Its usually those exposed v8 jet boats that run around spraying a huge rooster tail.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 30, 2011)

semojetman said:


> Quacker: not speaking for all, but most guys that have jet boats around here have to be decently skilled operators. Knowing their boats size, power, and trim capabilities.
> 
> My boat has a sweet spot where she will scoot.
> 
> Its usually those exposed v8 jet boats that run around spraying a huge rooster tail.




Hey Semo,I don't think Quacker was berating us jet guys.I think he was pointing out thatthe Outboard jets don't produce that huge 60ftlong X 15ft high rooster tail that the monster prop motors produce. There are a lot of big motor fiberglass boats on KY Lake. When they are at full song you can see the roostertail long before you can see the boat.From a distance the boat looks like a little spec in front of the massive roostertail.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 31, 2011)

I think my confusion got lost in the shuffle. But still kinda unsure about the 40 hp limit.

I have a 90 horse, so i can run into van buren?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 31, 2011)

andrewt said:


> semojetman said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I agree. I will put in in doniphan but i try to avoid it. Unfortunately having a 90 hp i cant run into van buren.
> ...



According to this, you can. .. I think. 

No slam against you jet guys. You can just tell a jet outboard from a prop outboard from a long way off. The roostertail between the two are completely different (and a lot of you have really high transoms for those jets that are also not seen around here).


----------



## semojetman (Mar 31, 2011)

its cool quake.

Text is easily taken wrong since you dont get to hear the persons tone to determine scarcasm, truthfulness,etc.

But yeah, totally different roostertail.
And an outboard jet has a totally different roar.


----------



## riverracer (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey semojetman, U can run to the spring with ur 90, just a 100 or so yards past the spring is where the 40 hp limit comes in and the last time I saw the posted sign it was very small, brown and up in the bushes !!!!! they dont want for u too see it !!!! :shock:


----------



## semojetman (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks riverracer.

That is how I believed it to be, but then it was mentioned about some city limits, above and below, and I wasnt sure what they were talking about.

thanks again


----------



## turne032 (Apr 2, 2011)

you can run up to the spring, or well to the hp limit sign.

you can also run two miles above and below the bridge in Van Buren on the Current, and Eminence on the Jacks Fork River. The national park service does own the riverways in the city limits of towns. Therefore they can not enforce the hp limit law.

the spring is more than two miles below the bridge so their will be a hp limit between the sign at the spring and the two mile below bridge marker.

hope it helps


----------



## riverracer (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey we need to get together and make a run up to VB this summer, my new boat will be ready in about a month if everything goes good !!!! #-o


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been to VB once this year because my buddy wanted me to go with him and I'll never do it again, I wouldn't own a boat if that's where I had to run. TOO many tubers and I thought the canoes were ignorant, i was running about half to 3/4throttle most of the time when I went by tubes and I gave them plenty of room. When I come back down river a couple of teenage girls got the bright idea to chuck a hand full of rocks at me, they're luck nothing come close to hitting use. I got out of that mess and put the boat on the trailer.
My saying until the day I die is "Van Buren is NOT!!! hot boat freindly"


----------



## bulldog (Jun 22, 2011)

From Fenton here. I run the Meramec from George Winter up through Times Beach a lot, run the Meramec out in Cuba, MO but the floaters are crazy out there this time of year, I also run the Missouri from Weldon Springs to Washington. Big river near Desoto occasionally. All of us Missouri guys should get together at a mid point river and go for a cruise. That would be fun if we can all schedule it.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in.......I hope. Calendar is filling up quickly this year! #-o 

Ran the Meramec last Sunday from Geo. Winter to the Mississippi. No fishing though...just out for a ride.

BTW....I live in Fenton.


----------



## riverracer (Jun 23, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude, Where did all of this happen ? was it around the bridge? if I go I can only go to the spring, cause I know the water patrol would have a field day with me ! AS for the dim-wits throwing the rocks, u should have introduced them to ur little water gun !!!!! LOL


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jun 23, 2011)

I put in at the bridge and I run up. I'd loved to jet them but like I said nothin hit the boat or my buddy and me. If it wasn't in the middle of a shallow spot I would have turned around idled back up and asked what I did to deserve that. I just kinda laughed at the whole thing and went on. I figured I wouldn't have any problems taking my boat down there since my buddy all ways talks about the "fast boats" :roll: that run in Van Buren. My boat was the hot boat that weekend and my boat was the one being hated on. I wasn't getting close to anyone and I wasn't flying by people wide open, I guess since it's lowd they assume it's wide open :?:


----------



## Seth (Jun 24, 2011)

bulldog said:


> From Fenton here. I run the Meramec from George Winter up through Times Beach a lot, run the Meramec out in Cuba, MO but the floaters are crazy out there this time of year, I also run the Missouri from Weldon Springs to Washington. Big river near Desoto occasionally. All of us Missouri guys should get together at a mid point river and go for a cruise. That would be fun if we can all schedule it.



I'm game! Would sure like to meet some of the jet boaters from this site.


----------

